# reverb selling question



## Bobbyd67 (Feb 4, 2020)

I just started selling some handmade pedals on reverb.its been about a month and I already sold 6 pedals so it's going better than I expected but I was wondering... Do you guys use the reverb return policy ? Have you had many returns ? I put all my pedals on that policy thinking it would help sell faster but now I live in a constant fear that 2 weeks from now I will get a return notice xD. Does it really make a difference on the number of sells and should I just sell them as is going forward ? Any feedback or personal experience would be greatly appreciated ! Thanks !


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 4, 2020)

I sell as is. Have only had one guy say something arrived DOA but I had pictures and video from the day I sent it showing it worked so reverb sided with me. He said he tried it with “multiple” (cheap) power supplies so he probably fried it. C’est La Vie!


----------



## TheSin (Feb 4, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> I sell as is. Have only had one guy say something arrived DOA but I had pictures and video from the day I sent it showing it worked so reverb sided with me. He said he tried it with “multiple” (cheap) power supplies so he probably fried it. C’est La Vie!


Good call on taking pics and video. ??


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 4, 2020)

Gotta cover your bases. I take pictures of it being packed up step by step too!


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Feb 5, 2020)

Thanks for the tips. I will give selling them as is a try for my next batch


----------



## vigilante398 (Feb 6, 2020)

+1 on the video evidence. I test every pedal right before packing it up, never had any returns (except for one that actually was defective). I accept returns, but I charge a 10% restocking fee to make sure people aren't just buying a pedal to use for a recording session then returning it. If you really hate the pedal, fine, send it back, but customer pays return shipping plus the fee.


----------

